# bottoming out



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

OK, so I've been doing a lot of suspension research lately. I keep seeing the term: "bottoming out". I thought I had a pretty good idea of what it was and what it felt like. But while reading a particular thread, someone said that most people don't realize the car is bottoming out, until it is REALLY bottoming out.

So can anyone describe this feeling, or what I should look for to be able to feel this. Heck, or even know when it starts to bottom...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well when you hit a hole and hear a boooooooooom that is bottoming out..

I think its when the strut body hits the strut mount .. ,...

or to put it more easy its when the strut can not travel anymore and it fully compressed.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok, that I have definately expected and felt. Dallas streets suck... need I say more...

Do you feel bottoming out at any other times than potholes, etc?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if your car is lowered and its sitting like .5" above your bumpstops then when you're on the highway and you hit undulations it feels like the car is on the ocean wobbling from side to side because it is basically bouncing on the bumpstops... getting the koni bumpstops and the motivational rear mounts really helps fix that.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

The car isn't lowered at all, and from what I've been reading it almost sounds like I may as well sell my 200SX and get a 240SX if I plan on any suspension work. lol

I know exactly what you are talking about. I was going aroung a curve the other night and felt exactly that. Bump, they wiggle from the whole car and it wasn't the normal blown shock floating feelling... It was quite un-nerving...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just don't get the sportlines when you lower it, get either the prokits or the H&R springs. also get the koni bumpstops and motivational mounts, it will cure most of it, I hardly ever get any bottoming out now unless I hit a large bump moving fast...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

My current plan for the suspenion is this:

First install- AGX's & Koni bumpstops
Second install- rear upper mounts and the GC's (300F/200R)
(seperate installments due to funding)

If I am gonna do it, I figure I might as well do it right. Though the Tein SS is looking really nice...I'll just have to save up longer...


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

do ground controls ride smoother than H&R's?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

just a question ...maybe stupid .... better suspension set-up GC or H&R?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the only problem I have heard with the GC's are the clunking.. allot of people are getting it.. but then there are some that don't


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Mine clunk a little. Not too bad though.
Small question, will I kill my struts/shocks bottoming out without bumpstops installed?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> *Mine clunk a little. Not too bad though.
> Small question, will I kill my struts/shocks bottoming out without bumpstops installed? *


Hell yes!!!


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

thats what i thought too. I've gotta order some Koni bumpstops and drive carefully til i get them then. Not much worry front or rear, considering the front struts are shortened and the rear springs are hella stiff (twice the rate of the fronts... don't ask)


----------

